# Stepping up a grinder for brewed



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Hiya,

I'm toying with the idea to upgrade my Feldgrind to something bigger/electric. There's nothing really wrong with it, but feeling like I could get better clarity and I'm a bit bored with hand grinding (42g every morning can be a bit of a struggle while juggling the pan, clothing and a grinder).

Apart from the EK/Compak R series/EG One, is there anything cheaper but just as good for brewed? I am not into espresso these days.

I was thinking of HG One or the likes, but haven't tried one and it's still a hand grinder in the end (though I take it would be a lot quicker than a tiny Feld).

Let's say a budget is under £1k.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

HG1 for brewed ...nah....dont go there .

Vario's get good feedback for brewed from @Xpenno , Im getting one next week. Not sure if any better than a feldgrind but will be quicker for sure .

Other options are second hand tanzania, santos , any of the big bulk grounders from mahl .... go for a brewed grinder if your not getting a vario , dont go for an espresso grinder ( EG1, HG1 etc )

Buy one coz you don't wanna hand grind , not for the eternal search for better ...


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

In digging the vario with ditting burrs. It is different to the ek, cleaner and not quite as sweet but a cracker for the money.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks Boots. Yeah, I thought of Eureka MCD4, but heard it's terrible retention wise. Shoulda said I'm still okay with single dosing.

Interested in the Sette as well.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

PPapa said:


> Thanks Boots. Yeah, I thought of Eureka MCD4, but heard it's terrible retention wise. Shoulda said I'm still okay with single dosing.
> 
> Interested in the Sette as well.


Sette is getting poor user reviews on the coarse end of brewed . Again go for a brewed grinder, if you wan try and see improvements in the cup , not a halfway espresso with a coarser range .

The tanzania makes great brewed , vario with steel burrs would be more appropriate than a settee i think ( again based on ancedotal end user reports from the states ) .


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Sette is getting poor user reviews on the coarse end of brewed . Again go for a brewed grinder, if you wan try and see improvements in the cup , not a halfway espresso with a coarser range .
> 
> The tanzania makes great brewed , vario with steel burrs would be more appropriate than a settee i think ( again based on ancedotal end user reports from the states ) .


Yeah, I haven't been following the HB thread as much, but I am not in a rush for getting one. I am watching the cyber space for used Mahlkonigs/Dittings, might be able to snatch something.

I kinda hope to get a grinder that is capable for spro, but at the same time I might never pull shots at home. Seems too much faff while there are some brilliant cafes (Avenue/Papercup) just few blocks away from home.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Anyone got any experience with the DIP DK-30?

A bit lost as to why the Sette would be worse at coarse settings (when the grind improves the coarser you go, should be worst at fine settings), but I'm not of the opinion that spending several times what the Feld cost for an electric grinder with marginally different burrs is value for money, or likely to improve your cup tangibly.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MWJB said:


> Anyone got any experience with the DIP DK-30?
> 
> A bit lost as to why the Sette would be worse at coarse settings (when the grind improves the coarser you go, should be worst at fine settings), but I'm not of the opinion that spending several times what the Feld cost for an electric grinder with marginally different burrs is value for money, or likely to improve your cup tangibly.


Me neither re the settee but that's user experience .

Agree the extra cash on grinder , buy one for the ease of use , not so much for substantial cup improvements .

If you can get a tanz for £2-300 second hand worth getting


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

MWJB said:


> Anyone got any experience with the DIP DK-30?
> 
> .


we had one for a raffle i believe, mrshades did a review of one.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> we had one for a raffle i believe, mrshades did a review of one.


That was the DK-65 espresso grinder.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

fair enough


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

be interesting to see which 80mm burrs they use


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

MWJB said:


> Anyone got any experience with the DIP DK-30?


Haven't heard of this grinder before, but seems it's made in Romania. Looking through the Romanian espressoman forums it seems people have had problems with retention, but it can be had quite cheaply (around €100-200 second hand, and €450-500 new..). I don't know how it performs compared to everything else, as my Romanian skills are very basic (my other half is Romanian).


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

the_partisan said:


> Haven't heard of this grinder before, but seems it's made in Romania. Looking through the Romanian espressoman forums it seems people have had problems with retention, but it can be had quite cheaply (around €100-200 second hand, and €450-500 new..). I don't know how it performs compared to everything else, as my Romanian skills are very basic (my other half is Romanian).


Pretty sure Coffee hit sold them previously in UK?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Jon said:


> Pretty sure Coffee hit sold them previously in UK?


Looks like they still sell the more commercial ones: https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/dip-grinders.html


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> be interesting to see which 80mm burrs they use


I bet you can work it out from this (if anyone can!): https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/dip-dk30-replacement-burrs.html


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

PPapa said:


> I thought of Eureka MCD4, but heard it's terrible retention wise.


I was also looking at this grinder, how much retention is terrible?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Stanic said:


> I was also looking at this grinder, how much retention is terrible?


No personal experience with it. Pinging @doolallysquiff as he said the retention is rubbish.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

From what I've gathered from reading various posts about this subject on multiple forums - a real upgrade to Feldgrind is the bulk/shop grinders such as Kenia, Guatemala, EK43 or Bunzilla. Unfortunately these are huge and not kitchen friendly at all. Forte BG or Vario w/ Steel burrs also perform better than a Feldgrind - but from what I've read it's not a massive upgrade, but I might be wrong.

I wish somebody would make a dedicated brew grinder that could perform as well as HG-1 does for Espresso. I have asked the HG One guys about brewed and this is what they said previously:



> In terms of non-espresso drinks, the large conical burrs in our grinder do produce more fines than the flat burrs, so you will experience slightly higher total dissolved solids when using it for chemex or pour over. However, both Blue Bottle Coffee and Counter Culture Coffee have used our grinder for these preparations and found the results to be very good.
> 
> Grinding in this coarser range is quite easy &#8230; significantly less effort than at the espresso range. The adjustment mechanism is very precise and repeatable. It only takes a matter of a few seconds to adjust from the espresso range to the filter coffee range.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I'll just flag this up:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bunn-Coffee-grinder-/172437721137?hash=item282616d031:g:KUMAAOSwA3dYIOeQ

in case it is of interest

Edit: and this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/dip-dk-30-shop-Coffee-Grinder-/182405641747?hash=item2a78393613:g:eScAAOSw44BYZ6Gp


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks, will see if I can get my hands on the DIP DK-30. Wonder how it performs.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Some more info about DIP DK-30, taken from the Romanian forums (from here: http://www.espressoman.ro/forum/Thread-Rasnita-DK-30?pid=38169&highlight=DK-30)

- In general, most people consider it very good value for money - as most have bought it at prices

- There is some retention, which you can reduce by whacking it a few times on the side after grinding.

- It's built like a tank, very heavy (20kg) and solid construction

- 80mm flat burrs

- Rather ugly looking, and really meant for retail use, like most of the other grinders in this class

- Design is based on an older Ditting model, but I don't know which


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

More opinions here...

http://coffeesnobs.com.au/grinders/25123-anyone-heard-dk-30-grinder.html


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

There seems to be only one ditting available on ebay just now

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ditting-Grinder-KR804-Swiss-Made-Retail-Coffee-Grinder-/192067302349?hash=item2cb81a73cd:g:E~IAAOSw9GhYaTxq

Not much used but twice the price of others seen last year


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

DIP DK-30 was surprisingly the 3rd best seller for Coffee Omega, after EK43 and Mythos One:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BOvAr7yAVLR/


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

A bit unlucky with the DIP grinder







. I was watching it, but forgot about it today. Went under £50. The problem is that I don't have a car and collecting would have been a disaster. The seller didn't agree with posting or me arranging a courier to pick it up.

The Ditting looks great, but a bit pricey.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

@PPapa did you end up with a grinder after all? I recently got a 2nd hand Vario with Steel burrs installed, and it does feel like an upgrade over the Feldgrind, even if it's not massive. It's probably not quite EK/bulk grinder level, but I think form factor and usability wise it's pretty good.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

the_partisan said:


> @PPapa did you end up with a grinder after all? I recently got a 2nd hand Vario with Steel burrs installed, and it does feel like an upgrade over the Feldgrind, even if it's not massive. It's probably not quite EK/bulk grinder level, but I think form factor and usability wise it's pretty good.


No, still looking for a good deal. Not really keen to get the Vario really, would prefer something tougher for my clumsy hands.

I'm not in a hurry as I'm quite happy with the Feld quality. Ground 21+28g this morning for V60/Wave, which takes quite a bit of my precious time in he morning.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

PPapa said:


> No, still looking for a good deal. Not really keen to get the Vario really, would prefer something tougher for my clumsy hands.
> 
> I'm not in a hurry as I'm quite happy with the Feld quality. Ground 21+28g this morning for V60/Wave, which takes quite a bit of my precious time in he morning.


What about Forte BG?

I think if you want a big upgrade and have the space for it, then you'd have to go with something like EK 43 or one of the other big bulk grinders, Tanzania or Kenia/Guatamela will also be very good.

This is one of the friendlier looking ones:

http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/products/mahlkonig-tanzania-grinder

It might be above your budget though, but maybe somebody is selling it second hand? Either way it should last you a lifetime and have good resale value.


----------

